# To be more independent



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm starting college tomorrow and since I'm commuting, I have to make my own way there. It'll probably take about 20 minutes by train.
The thing is, I've never been an independent person. I rely on my parents for everything. They've only recently started nagging me to get a job and they pretty much provide me with everything. But I get super anxious when I'm out in public, and it'll be my first time getting the train by myself tomorrow, and then I have to find my way to the university, as well as finding the right room to go in for my early lecture. I'm worried because I have a horrible sense of direction and I just know that I'm going to get lost, which is making me more nervous.

But I'm still gonna force myself to do it. So I guess I'll post back to say how it went when I get home tomorrow.

P.S. This probably doesn't seem like a big deal to most people on here because I know quite a lot of you have moved out/basically super independent but this is a massive part of my SA, so it's going to be hard.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck,I am very dependent I don't like anybody doing anything for me at all.


----------



## Gribble (Sep 2, 2012)

Ooh! This post is from yesterday&#8230;

I bet you're out there *right now*, conquering the world one train station at a time.

Good luck, Charmander! Tell us how it went!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Aaaahhhhh I'm in a similar position...

Started uni on Monday
Had to take the bus
Sat in the lecture room on my own 
But met some old friends and some new people


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Gribble said:


> Ooh! This post is from yesterday&#8230;
> 
> I bet you're out there *right now*, conquering the world one train station at a time.


LOL. Well I don't know about that! But I actually found it quite fun. Weirdly I seemed to be a lot less anxious than when my parents are with me. Probably because I know I'm too old to still be going out with them. I did end up getting lost and doing a complete circle on myself but I kept my cool and got there in the end. Gonna be doing the same thing tomorrow!


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

^ Grats! That's pretty awesome. I would have panicked so bad. Glad you made it through


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you. One annoying thing about the day is that I found out that I have a class that is literally dedicated to doing a presentation every week. Lol just my luck. But maybe it'll be better for me if I get used to doing it weekly rather than once a year.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

That's great! Especially that you already have cracked through some of that anxiety on day 1. I found that it was the same with me years ago, as far as the anxiety not being as bad when my parents weren't around... The good news is, that it will get easier and easier the more you do it, so if you're already feeling this good about it, then that is awesome!!

And as for the presentations, you'll see the same pattern. For my group meetings in grad school, we had to present often and I was petrified at first, but after doing it so many times, it tends to become second nature... by the end I was prepping for my presentations the morning of group meetings (lol) and winging it up there... never dreamed I would do that! Like you said, doing it weekly will be perfect for overcoming public speaking anxiety.

I'm excited for you, not only do you have some good opportunities to confront situations that cause you anxiety, but you have a wonderful attitude about it. You're standing up and facing your fears, which is all you have to do to beat this thing. Keep embracing these challenges, and as time goes on, you won't be able to believe the progress you make overcoming your SA


----------



## Gribble (Sep 2, 2012)

Well said, Mr. Quiet! Haha no worries about getting lost =p Sometimes you just gotta SWING with it! Have a good term


----------

